# 100 Best Cheerleader Pics Ever



## Ragnar

100 Best Cheerleader Pics Ever | Bleacher Report

What is it with Bleacher and his freakin' slide shows? Oh well. This one is well worth the mouse clicks friends. Believe it.


----------



## Trajan

cricket has cheerleaders? that'll stiffen your wicket....

I am in!!!!


----------



## Sherry

Trajan said:


> cricket has cheerleaders? that'll stiffen your wicket....
> 
> I am in!!!!



They're all a bunch of hussies.


----------



## Trajan

Sherry said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> cricket has cheerleaders? that'll stiffen your wicket....
> 
> I am in!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're all a bunch of hussies.
Click to expand...


uhm uhhhh............pwned


----------



## Ragnar

Sherry said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> cricket has cheerleaders? that'll stiffen your wicket....
> 
> 
> They're all a bunch of hussies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gifted and talented hussies...
Click to expand...


----------



## Mad Scientist

Are these cheerleaders or strippers? (does it really matter?)


----------



## Truthseeker420

My fav


----------



## uscitizen

Ohh I thought we would see Beck/Palin Rally pics.


----------



## Truthseeker420

uscitizen said:


> Ohh I thought we would see Beck/Palin Rally pics.



lol Beck doing his doom bunker show in a cheerleading outfit.


----------



## Moonglow

yeah, I like girls.


----------



## Mr. H.

S'more, with links:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/sports/133973-three-cheers.html


----------



## AllieBaba




----------



## AllieBaba




----------

